# The Lone Ranger's House - September 2014 - Image Heavy.



## mockingbird (Sep 12, 2014)

*Mockingbird Went Cowboy!*

So my last report was mid august, thats shameful, hopefully I can slowly get back up to date with things.
I visited this place 3 months ago, (yeah im way behind) an what a quirky little house it is, the colour scheme is rather odd upstairs, let alone that tonnes of clothes remain in wardrobes, documents/letters all untouched since the last owner left, an basically a house full of cowboy bits and bobs, found tonnes of belt buckles aswel as some explicit polaroids -  

Its a unique place, but a shame its probably been pulled down, I remember reading planning permission somewhere when trying to do some more background research. as so many lovely abandoned places are getting locked up and quickly losing the items, I wont show an outside shot of the place, just in case its still standing. _Sorry!_

I have to say the house felt as though it was going to fall backwards at any minute especially walking up the stairs, cracks and gaping holes in the ceiling certainly show its derelict state, while everything inside remains untouched a note lay in the kitchen, asking people to look around but dont steal anything _"Must of known I was visiting"_ unsure when that was written, or if it was wrote by maybe the neighbours?!?!

The last owner being the husband was a cowboy fanatic an it certainly showed throughout the house, he was married twice if I remember reading what I did correctly and I cannot find any info on if the chaps still alive or not....
Anyway here is the lone rangers house, an hopefully I can dish out some more places when I finally get around to it all, its hard work you know!! 

Enjoy!


IMGP8223 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8156 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8221 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8217 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8213 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8207 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8206 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8205 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8201 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8200 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8197 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8196 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMG9000 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6161 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8111 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8116 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8131 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8132 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8135 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8137 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8166 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8123 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8101 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8141 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8148 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8150 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8154 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8173 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8183 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8180 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

_Thanks for dribbling and reading  - More of this nature soon  - Mockingbird!_


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 12, 2014)

Loving this place mb..what a nice little find,sime lovely shots there.nice to see you back on it again..thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 12, 2014)

Good to have you with us again  This is a brilliant find, I like the the atmosphere you have created here.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice place


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice indeed,I thought I'd seen this somewhere before and here it is complete with a bit of history

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=28983&highlight=cowboys#.VBQDpqM66dc


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow! what a treasure and a great set of photos to,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 13, 2014)

Cheers everyone, not my best struggled in here for some reason, more soon!


----------



## Kezz44 (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice find! Good job as always!;-)


----------



## harriethorne (Sep 13, 2014)

it has been demolished now!  I thought i was the only one that knew about this place! 
quite considerably different from when i was there 3-4 years ago!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 13, 2014)

harriethorne said:


> it has been demolished now!  I thought i was the only one that knew about this place!
> quite considerably different from when i was there 3-4 years ago!



You'd be surprised who knew about this place  indeed I looked at your shots ages ago, alot changed, but it had lots to offer for photos wise.


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 13, 2014)

About time you got off your arse and posted this, great place and photos as normal


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 13, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> About time you got off your arse and posted this, great place and photos as normal



Its like a never ending effort, cheers buddy!


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a great snapshot in time - indeed, a snapshot of someone's life. Quite sad really, but nonetheless interesting.


----------



## skankypants (Sep 14, 2014)

Great work as always Mr Bird,a little gem.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice little find this. Those colours upstairs, WOW! haha. Some nice photos as always mate


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 14, 2014)

My favourite kind of place, lost of photos and a real glimpse into someone's life. The gentleman seemed to like everything in it's right place send had everything very well organised. Seemed abit sad to see his shoes neatly put in the wardrobe ready for wearing. Thanks for posting, certainly a very interesting place and I hope he had family who could collect his belongings.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 15, 2014)

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Dugie (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome find mate. Lots to see and document in that place.

Dugie


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 16, 2014)

Dugie said:


> Awesome find mate. Lots to see and document in that place.
> 
> Dugie



Can't take credit for someone elses original find, but I agree tonnes to document mate, glad it appeals


----------



## Zedstar (Sep 16, 2014)

Brilliant as usual bud....


----------



## chazman (Sep 20, 2014)

filthy polaroids? werent my mums again were they?


----------

